# What is your most loved fish purchase?



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Mine would have to be

This pretty lyretail creamscicle molly.









And my otos of course


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Mine is my gold Angel. She as brought me many years of enjoyment. Angels fish are so majestic & command attention.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

This is tough to choose. My favorite would probably be my female veil marble angelfish. She was part of a pair and spawned many times until the male became aggressive and I moved him to a different tank. She's in my bedroom in a tank that's in front of a window and she likes watching me whether I'm inside or out. She has quite a bit of personality and is mellow for an angel. 

I also find myself smiling whenever I watch my yoyo loaches since they are such active, acrobatic, inquisitive guys and seem so joyful darting around the tank, cruising the currents and exploring everything and everyone. They come up to the surface when I feed them and if I hold the food they'll eat it from my fingers. It's so funny seeing 5-7 of them perfectly vertical doing their darnedest to eat what I'm holding before anyone else can get it.


----------



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

My Brochis Splendens. I bought my first one at a Petland and I got 5 more at a fish auction. They are really fun to watch and they are nicely-colored.


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

My newest and current favorite is Clown Killifish 

What about my amanos? Do those count? I love to watch them as they cruise around. It is also cool to watch them fight over algae wafers!


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

I love my corys and BN's, but I guess my favorite are the rainbow emperor tetras, Nematobrycon lacortei. It's interesting when three or four days go by and I never see them.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

i loves my nezzie swordtails (Xiphophorus nezahualcoyotl). recently bought and bred honey gouramis and im hooked on anabantiods


----------



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

Two dario dario and 30 RCS (different tanks)...and my kribs...and angels...

I only get things that I really like.


----------



## suaojan (Oct 21, 2006)

I loved my Dicrossus Maculatus and Apistogramma Panduro


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Unfortunately suaojan, your pic is of Dicrossus filamentosus. Maculatus does not have the lyre-tail. Yours are gorgeous, as is your tank. Very nice.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

There's been a lot of fish I really lliked:

Perrunichthus Perruno -- a catfish that was about two feet long with huge whiskers and would let me pet him

Clown loaches -- they always do the craziest things and can defend themselves very well

Chocolate cichlids -- they have so much personality and they have that "love me" look

Synodontis angelicus -- very beautiful and not too aggressive but takes no flack from anything

neon rosey barbs -- very attractive fish, a little obnoxious at times, but very pretty

uaru -- oh, those great big eyes!

cherry barbs -- I like the way they spawn so easily

I could go on and on.


----------



## Remster (Nov 25, 2007)

My 5 congo tetras. Their colors are beautiful. They're fun to watch as they chase one another. When I'm working in the tank and happen to have one hand just above the surface they will jump up and "kiss" my fingers, anticipating food, since I sometimes hand-feed them. They don't bother the Hengel's rasboras.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Kuhli loaches do the craziest things and probably are the fish I look the most forward to seeing in my tank. I don't always get to see them because they like to hide, so it makes seeing them out and about that much better. 

Kuhli loaches = boss


----------



## GIfishguy (May 6, 2008)

Love my clown loaches. Has anyone else ever herd the clicking noise they make when that are happy. Its crazy I never thought that fish even made noises. They are amusing, they fight with my pleco to get some cucumber. Thats fun to watch, niether back down.


----------



## rich_one (Oct 31, 2007)

no hesitation... my discus... particularly about any pigeon blood strain, and the alenquer strain.


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

I have an angelfish that has so much fun he is a little piggy and a beggar. If he thinks the cories might have food he will go down and watch, if they do he pushes them aside.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

:wink:This probably will not win any votes on an Aquarium Plant Forum but my favorite fish of all time was a pair of Hippo Tangs. Fresh water fish are OK but Marine fish are spectacular. 

The best freshwater fish I ever owned was a group of Archerfish. I trained them to shoot down flies from a jar held over the tank! Really cool!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh yeah, if we go to the salt side of things, my Scooter Blenny is one of my all time favorites. He's like a little puppy dog in the tank the way he follows you around and stands up to try to get a better view of what you're doing.

On the fresh side, there are so many that I really like, but I guess I'd have to say my snowball plec is way up there.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

My alltime favorite was my Oscar. It was like having a cat that didn't cough up fur-balls or stick it's butt in my face. Hand-fed and was always interested in what was going on in the living room.

But, since you can't really keep one in a heavily planted tank, my favorite for my planted tank is the little Otocinclus.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

my threadfin rainbows for sure


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I recently purchased a large school of Rasbora vaterifloris that I've been really enjoying. I have the orange color variation.


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

I would have to say my many Blue Rams that I have purchased last year. Very fun and quirky personality to them. When I use the camera's macro mode, they use to come right up to it. they were very photogenic little fish.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

All time favorite - Burmese Border Loach (aka Angelicus Loach). Next in line would be my striped khuli loaches.


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

I have some favorite purchases of all time but since I had to stop keeping fish about 6 years ago they are all gone now.

My current favorite fish that I am keeping is my wild pair of Betta macrostoma. Sorry no photo as my good camera was stolen from my home. My male is my avatar (taken with a point and shoot). 

When I stopped keeping fish macrostomas were very hard to come by. When I got started again earlier this year I was amazed that it was available. Still expensive, but not as bad as before. They have bred already and I am really happy about that.


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

Hey Aaron,
I don't know if you've already done this, but soft, slightly acidic, and tannined (catappa leaves) water really brings the red out even more with R. vaterifloris.
aaron


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

GIfishguy said:


> Love my clown loaches. Has anyone else ever herd the clicking noise they make when that are happy. Its crazy I never thought that fish even made noises. They are amusing, they fight with my pleco to get some cucumber. Thats fun to watch, niether back down.


Yeah, I can hear my clown loaches from the next room!

I've heard catfish make noises, especially if you hold them out of the tank, but not nearly as loud as the underwater sound the clown loaches make.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

ranchwest said:


> Yeah, I can hear my clown loaches from the next room!
> 
> I've heard catfish make noises, especially if you hold them out of the tank, but not nearly as loud as the underwater sound the clown loaches make.


I have yoyo loaches and they'll click when they're excited. Like when it's dinnertime and I'm taking to long I'll have a chorus of clicks urging me to move faster.


----------



## St3v3 (Mar 5, 2008)

They're nothing exotic but I will forever love my school of white skirt tetras.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

mats808 said:


> Hey Aaron,
> I don't know if you've already done this, but soft, slightly acidic, and tannined (catappa leaves) water really brings the red out even more with R. vaterifloris.
> aaron


That's in the plans in the near future.


----------



## Lionsfan (Jul 21, 2008)

Freshwater: Angelfish because of their gracefullness.

Saltwater: Royal Gramma for their complete bluff of aggression.


----------



## missewell (Jul 12, 2007)

My puffers I know they are more like dogs. I have figure 8 and dwarfs (In different tanks and water conditions). I love them. I got the figure 8 from Walmart they had ICH and for the first time in my life through the power of the internet I am a born again renounced fish killer. I actually keep them alive.

Also my bettas they have so much personality


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm gonna have to add in Neon Tetras to this thread  

Love the color and schooling.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Also Ember Tetra's, as everyone would know from me by now


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

RaINBOw Fish .so colorful!!!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

A toss up between my Pelvicachromis taeniatus and my apistogramma cacatuoides triple reds.

Wonderful little fish, with funny personalities and breeding habits.


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

There are so many wonderful fish available to us that it's hard to decide. I think my favorite fish would have to be the Yo Yo loaches. They live a long time and have quirky personalities. I've about quit keeping corys because there are so many cool loaches out there.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

OOH hard to pick...

Celestial pearl Danios and my betta fish are my favourites. Claude is my favourite shirmp.


----------



## Emberlyn (Jan 5, 2009)

Akaizhar said:


> And my otos of course


I knew you'd say the Otos babe ^_^.

I personally like the baby fish in the vase >.> Which you better be feeding. Even though he wasn't exactly a purchase.

And god only knows what he is.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I'll second Zapins' comments about the Pelvicachromis taeniatus. In the past 30 years I can't think of a fish that has given me more enjoyment. Their personality and coloration really needs to be seen. I've never seen such parental devotion in fish before either.










My sidthimunki loaches rank up there too. They were fairly expensive, but I've never regretted it.


----------



## monkeyboy1125 (Nov 28, 2008)

Loaches have quickly become my favorite. My yoyo and clown loaches always keep me entertained. I started with one clown loach and I now have two clowns, four yoyo loaches, and wanting more


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Steatocranus tinanti_, the best fish most people have never kept. More a pet than just another fish. I had a male I named Monstro for a long, long time. They can be a bit mean though. 

http://www.cichlidae.com/article.php?id=95


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

monkeyboy1125 said:


> Loaches have quickly become my favorite. My yoyo and clown loaches always keep me entertained. I started with one clown loach and I now have two clowns, four yoyo loaches, and wanting more


You sound like me with my Tetras, started with neon, then embers, then 20 more embers, and now more neons, and hopefully cardinals later (all in different tanks)


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

Although I haven't had many different fish, I'd have to say my ottos. They're fat, plucky little things that don't mind checking if my hands have algae on them when I'm working on the tank. I've also found that they're very individual and I can recognize them by how they're acting in the tank. I have a pair of them that I've named richandamy after the couple from the comic "Zits". I can always count on them being within 4-6 inches of each other.
Scouter


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

My group of 5 boosemani rainbows for free.


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

My newest purchase, German Blue Rams. 

Matt


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

My favorites are my plecos. I have about 6 or so. I don't think I could choose between them. Love their color.


----------

